# Glock 32C fun in the sun vids..



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Another Video for you. Pointing out my faults....

Glock 32C 356 Sig Compensated.

As I progress thru the magazine, I start to lose trigger discipline. You can see that I start to overextend on the trigger reset as I get towards the end of the set. At first I thought I was slowing down because i was going off target, but after having watched the video and comparing it to the target, I saw that I was losing trigger reset discipline. This is why video can help you become a better shooter. I offer up my mistakes in order to help anyone willing to analyze the information. Shooting fast takes a lot of practice time and even more introspective evaluation. Just because the rounds were on target doesn't mean you were doing it right, as is evident in this video. This was long before I actually thought about posting them on the interweb, so I didn't video the target, but I can tell you that the speed at which I fired was directly correlated to accuracy. I slowed down considerably towards the end because a couple were "edgers" on a 10" paper plate at 7 yards.



Please dissect to your hearts content.

Zhur


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

You'd be faster on the first shot if your hands came together sooner. You're slapping. The hands should move together - as one hand goes to the gun, the other is against the abdomen or sternum, waiting for the pistol. As it is, your hands are meeting way out there, almost at full extension. This is slow.

Bill King was doing this last weekend. My wife pointed it out to him. He changed his technique and instantly shaved .3 seconds off his draw-to-hit time.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah, this video is about two years old, back when I had hair.

I still catch myself 'slapping', but it's getting better. Thanks for pointing it out though. I actually bought some training video's a while back from Gunsite. They were a little cheezy but had lots of good information. Started to try and correct it, but bad habits are hard to work out, it's gonna take a lot more reps to work it out to where I don't do it at full speed.

Zhur


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Vids are great. They help you improve on your shooting.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Can anyone explain the bright flash between shots 9 and 10 that doesn't appear during any other shots? I can't figure out what it is. Rhythm doesn't change and there seems to be no effect, just a big flash.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Frame speed. It won't always be in time with the shots. It's kinda like that helicopter video where the blades don't look like they are moving... it's just that the camera doesn't have a fast enough frame rate to capture all of them, but just some of them that fall in time with the shutter on the camera.

Zhur

PS... not to mention, there is a significant change in rhythm towards the end.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

the flash is coming from the top of the slide where the ported barrel and slide are releasing the gas up to reduce recoil. its the C model glocks, check them out i have a 19c and i love it


----------

